# The Orange



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Is the Orange paint work above the Bridge on some ships there for a Specific reason (H) .

I.E. does it help as a Rescue Helicopter guide in a winch off (H) Or does it act as a Radar reflector (H) 

Why don't ALL big ships have it on (H)

Some links to some of my picks some ships have it on others don't.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/110575/ppuser/12378

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/112964/ppuser/12378

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/108308/ppuser/12378

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/106785/ppuser/12378

Regards Ian


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Way back in the mists of time when container ships came in to being, and the gantry cranes to work them, there were some instances of cranes being driven boom down from foredeck to afterdeck.

The drivers either forgot or couldn't see the bridge front and the resulting collision was probably quite substantial.

Therefore they started painting the wheelhouse 'visor' and above fluorescent orange to assist the crane drivers to pick them out against white containers, white accommodation etc.

This then became quite fashionable, with even tankers having red topped houses.


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

randcmackenzie said:


> Way back in the mists of time when container ships came in to being, and the gantry cranes to work them, there were some instances of cranes being driven boom down from foredeck to afterdeck.
> 
> The drivers either forgot or couldn't see the bridge front and the resulting collision was probably quite substantial.
> 
> ...


Thanks randcmackenzie;

I just knew that some one would have the answer, And with taking Many photos of ships it has always had me wondering what it was there for(Thumb) 

Ian


----------

